# Sunwayman D20A Gemini, double AA, twin LED flashlight latest review



## Skyraider59 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Sunwayman D20A Gemini*
 *Dual Light Sources, 2 x AA Batteries in Parallel, 258 Lumens*
​  Is the latest high power dual light source AA flashlight from Sunwayman. The D20A is what I would classify as a retro but novel looking light which captured my interest straightaway!










*What's in the box *

 The box is a highly illustrated glossy cardboard box with a plastic insert with: 
D20A Gemini, a set of instructions in Chinese and English, a registration card, a small advertising leaflet for some of their lights and a small plastic bag with a lanyard and 3 "o" rings. 
The box and the leaflet data on the main white LED did not match Sunwayman website data. 
There are printing errors on both as what you are actually getting for the main LED is an XP G2 R5, which is stated on their website.
_(__*Reply from Sunwayman, 10/30/13 - We have noted this and made new user manuals. )*_ 







*
Initial overview and feel *

The D20A has a very distinctive look with a rectangular shape and a double lens at the front. This in a way reminded me of the business end of the Legendary Colt 45, kind of a comforting look of quality and power. The D20A looks small enough for an EDC and is not much longer that most single AA flashlights, but of course twice as wide. It has an elongated cubic shape which allows the D20A to stand or lay in any position without rolling. The first thing you notice when you pick it up is its weight, especially when loaded with 2 AA (weight with two Eneloop is 171gr) but the D20A fitted well in my hand with my thumb naturally resting on the switches (I have a medium sized hand). 





























The other thing you notice is the square edges of the endcap digging a little into your hand. On both narrow sides, it has a slight ribbing to help with the grip. The two switches have a positive feel and are easy to differentiate thanks to the dual level height. The endcap is removed by turning anticlockwise a tail ring located by the red lock and pulling the assembly out of the body. Inserting batteries will require looking at the internal spring arrangement to get the batteries the right way in. No minus or positive logo or engraving are showing, so people will have to be careful. Again, you need to look at the spring arrangement to insert the endcap the correct way! No mention of reverse polarity protection and I will contact the manufacturer to check this. _(*Reply from Sunwayman, 10/30/13* __*Yes, the D20A has reverse polarity protection)*_
Once locked, the endcap on my light has not got the positive watertight feel that you would get out of a screw cap, but in a way this is to be expected due to the two pin twist lock mechanism needed on a rectangular endcap. I wonder if the two screws on either side could be a tension adjustment? Again, I will contact the manufacturer to find out.
_*(Reply from Sunwayman, 10/30/13 There is o-ring on the endcap so don’t worry about the waterproof, we have the test. The two screws on either side are not tension adjustment.)*
_

















Sunwayman specify that the D20A is waterproof, in accordance with IPX -8 standard 
Initially, reinserting the endcap with the battery loaded was a real struggle as the "o" ring was dry, but once lubricated with Nyogel or similar lube, the endcap went in easily. The side clip has a very strong tension and will firmly hold your D20A on any webbing or belt. The clip can be removed if required by unscrewing the two small hex bolts. The Type III - hard anodized on the body and endcap was flourless, but the black coating on the clip had two small chips when I received the flashlight. The two stainless steel bezel for the lenses, do protrude slightly and I think it is in the design of the light. 
Once turned on, you get plenty of light out of the D20A. The beam is more of a thrower but with plenty of spill to make it a very useful flashlight inside or out. I personally think the 3 main modes 208, 70, 4 lumens are well spaced and it is nice to see that they have included a really useful low (4 Lumens is low enough for me ). The step down from Turbo to high is noticeable, but the high still gives you over 200 lumens for 2.3 hours. This for me is a massive plus against single AA type flashlights! I like the fact that the Strobe and  SOS  are hidden modes as I am sure, for many they are hardly used. When I first turned on the Red LED I was amazed at how 23 red Lumens covered by resin convex lens illuminated! Great! Now if this is too much for your night vision , there is also a 10 and a 4 lumens setting. The Police flash is right after the low and only the slow flash is hidden. Both LED's have a "last mode used" memory function which is memorized until you switch the other LED on. 


















Regarding the LED, the box and instruction leaflet list the main LED as being an XM-L U2 but the Sunwayman website list it as a XP-G2 R5. From the comparison wall beam shots taken with a V11R (XM L U2 ) and an early V10RTi (Cree R5), you will see that this definitely not an XM-L.








*Manufacturer Data
*

 CREE XP-G2 R5 and XP-E P2 LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours;
 Newest Stepped Dual-button Side Switch System, 6 output modes to select from:
White Light
Turbo: 258 Lumens (Automatically enter High mode after 3 mins continuous use to avoid overheat)
High: 208 Lumens (2.3hrs.)
Mid: 70 Lumens (9.3hrs.)
Low: 4 Lumens (60hrs.)
Strobe
 SOS 
Red Light
High: 23 Lumens
Mid: 10 Lumens
Low: 4 Lumens
Police Strobe
Slow Flash
Standby Current <100µA
Constant current circuit, constant output
Effective range of 126 meters
Intensity: 4000cd
Uses two AA batteries
Working voltage: 0.9~3V
White light uses high quality metal reflector, maintains great throw distance and spread with an ideal beam pattern; Red light uses high quality resin lens
Dimensions: 21mm x 35mm x 102.5mm 
Weight: 119g（battery excluded）
Aerospace-grade aluminum alloy, Stainless Steel retaining ring on the top
Military Specification Type III - hard anodized body
Waterproof, in accordance with IPX -8 standard 
Ultra-clear tempered glass lens resists scratches and impacts
Accessories: Lanyard, O-ring



*Settings *

From Off, you need to depress the further back (lower, on/off) switch to turn the white LED on to either turbo mode or the last memorized (white) mode, then a depress of the front switch (mode) will bring the next mode in the sequence of turbo, high, medium and low. Also two hidden modes are obtained from the front switch via a quick double depress for the white strobe and a long depress for the  SOS . 
A short depress of the rear switch will turn the light off. 
A long depress of the rear switch will activate the red led. Again the same process with the modes being cycled via a short depress of the front switch with high, medium, low and police strobe. A hidden slow flash mode is obtained by a long depress of the forward switch. 
Again the D20A has a "last used mode" memory which will be cancelled when you turn the white LED on. 
The flashlight as a lock/standby mode which is activated from off by holding the front ( mode) switch down for a couple of seconds. Whichever LED you used last will flash to let you know that your are locked. To unlock, just hold the front switch down until the light turns itself on. Again this will be on the same mode and LED that your light was last on. 

*Home test *

A while back I made a DIY integration sphere that I now use to take my  LUX readings. This allows me to make fairly accurate comparisons between my various light outputs and run times.
The test was done with two Black Eneloop XX showing 1.44v each
The D20A was turn on Turbo showing 
0mn 17650
1mn 17310
2mn 17210
3mn 17150 
at 3mn 36" the turbo stepped down to high mode showing now 13610 lux . 
Unfortunately, I did not record the exact time when the level dropped from 13480 to the low 4200 when I turned off the D20A but this was around 145mn, 
making the manufacturer run time very accurate as they stated 2.3h on high mode, and I did start my test with turbo!








*Indoor and outdoor beam shots *

Please note data given below are from the manufacturer. I have tried to adjust my camera settings to show as close as I can what I see.








daylight​ 





turbo 258 lumens*
*​




High, 208 lumens





medium 70 lumens





high 23 lumens





medium 10 lumens 
Our kitchen is all white apart from one wall so the ceiling bounce work very well maximizing the light
Photos are as close as I can get it.





















 *For/Against *

*Against:*
 like many flashlights there are a few niggles, but nothing major. 
If I had the opportunity to make changes, then I would sort out the sharp angles on the endcap and introduce some internal raised markings in the body to allow battery fit by feel in total darkness. 

*For: *
Sunwayman have been very bold by launching the D20A. This is very different from anything else on the market today and due to its unusual look some will love it and others may not. With the D20A you are getting a twin parallel AA battery flashlight with dual LED (one red for some night activities) with long run time, in a very stylish, compact and robust EDC form with a military flavour! And the intuitive LED operating system makes the D20A easy to use. 
The fact that the D20A is powered by AA batteries makes it the ideal light to have in a crisis as AA's are the most commonly used and easiest obtainable batteries. 



I think this will be very well received by the professionals like the Military, the Police, Search and Rescue and others as its ability to be clipped on mole attachments or harnesses while displaying various flash modes (with its white or red LED) will be useful . In am a keen cyclist and cycle to work every day and this will now be in my rucksack or on my trouser belt as the D20A could act as a front or rear light back up if one of my usual lights failed! 
It may be a little heavy and bulky for your jeans/trouser pocket but would feel at home in your coat or on your belt. 








 *So for me it is a big YES, **



I love it, especially its looks and functionability. 

*_D20A supplied by Sunwayman for review_**

_ Skyraider59_




_Jetbeam ST CYCLER, _ _III_ _ ST PRO _ _BVC_ _, BK135A; Nitecore D10, EZ-AA; EA4, Solarforce M6, L2, L2P, L2R, L2M, L2i; Zebralight H50, H60, Sunwayman, V11R, V10R Ti, D20A_ ​


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Skyraider59!

Thanks for the review! I've been carrying my D20A within my EDC rotation. Distinctive looks. Solid build. A YES for me too!


----------



## LedTed (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice review Skyraider59 - well done.

If this light were upgraded to R,G,B - I'd have a new backup light for my car.

I guess time will tell. And hopefully you'd be willing to do another smashing review.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pretty bad weather after the big storm here in the UK. I had to cycle back home in the rain this evening and I did think that I could do with an extra light on my bike so rigged the D20A to the grab handle on the top of my rucksack and had it working on the slow red flash, worked a treat"


----------



## dse (Oct 30, 2013)

Great review, Skyraider59!

So the kitchen photos were taken with just D20A alone, no any other light source??? That is pretty sweet illumination! :huh:

And glad you are allright, I saw on the news that it was very strong storm. BTW, it was nice real-world test for this light I guess.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 30, 2013)

dse said:


> Great review, Skyraider59!
> 
> So the kitchen photos were taken with just D20A alone, no any other light source??? That is pretty sweet illumination! :huh:
> 
> And glad you are allright, I saw on the news that it was very strong storm. BTW, it was nice real-world test for this light I guess.



Thanks DSE, our county did not get affected too much, the wind only reached 80-mph, but more damaged was not North of where I am.
The kitchen shots were taken only with the D20A, this was placed on the floor facing up in line with the camera, you can see the reflection of the LED in one of door.
Incredibly bright for an AA flashlight. Mind you, this is the ideal room as 75 of the room is pure white with all the kitchen cabinets being glossy white actin as a reflector. I have a V11R and V10RTi with the old CREE 5 led so will take some more photos to make a comparison between the lights.
I must say this has become my favorite light, just a bit heavy in my trouser pocket and can feel its sharp angles, so it is housed in a small mobile phone pouch for comfort.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Friends



 I have received answers from Sunwayman regarding some of the questions I have raised:

{There are printing errors on both as what you are actually getting for the main LED is an XP G2 R5, which is stated on their website.}

*We have noted this and made new user manuals.
*


{No mention of reverse polarity protection and I will contact the manufacturer to check this.}
*Yes, the D20A has reverse polarity protection*


 {Once locked, the endcap on my light has not got the positive watertight feel that you would get out of a screw cap, but in a way this is to be expected due to the two pin twist lock mechanism needed on a rectangular endcap. I wonder if the two screws on either side could be a tension adjustment? Again, I will contact the manufacturer to find out.}
*There is o-ring on the endcap so don’t worry about the waterproof, we have the test. The two screws on either side are not tension adjustment. *
[FONT=&#24494][/FONT][FONT=&#24494][/FONT]Thanks to Sunwayman for answering my question.Good customer care.
Skyraider59


----------



## dse (Oct 31, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> Thanks DSE, our county did not get affected too much, the wind only reached 80-mph, but more damaged was not North of where I am.
> The kitchen shots were taken only with the D20A, this was placed on the floor facing up in line with the camera, you can see the reflection of the LED in one of door.
> Incredibly bright for an AA flashlight. Mind you, this is the ideal room as 75 of the room is pure white with all the kitchen cabinets being glossy white actin as a reflector. I have a V11R and V10RTi with the old CREE 5 led so will take some more photos to make a comparison between the lights.
> I must say this has become my favorite light, just a bit heavy in my trouser pocket and can feel its sharp angles, so it is housed in a small mobile phone pouch for comfort.



Ok, that's cool! Yes, I've noticed the reflection on the door, but I thought that you was holding the flashlight in your hand instead of putting it onto the floor.  Nevertheless, this is very shiny, even if not to bear in mind the reflective surfaces. I can't wait to get my parcel and unpack this beauty.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi 
Found a safety feature, when the batteries are very low, ie my enaloop were 1.18v and 1.21v, le D20A would only worked on LOW and MEDIUM, still giving you enough light to get on with some work but kind of giving you a warning that it is time to change batteries!

Anybody else out-there who got one and like to talk about it? Ie how they are getting on?


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 3, 2013)

Melt those sharp edges S.W.M.!​


----------



## Illumination (Nov 3, 2013)

Cool light. Wondering why, though, that this is more expensive than the C21C, which has a more expensive LED. I guess that's not everything....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 3, 2013)

Machining time and cost has to be higher for that thing.


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 4, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Melt those sharp edges S.W.M.!



On a positive note, you won't need any crenelated bezels with this light.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 4, 2013)

Sgt. LED said:


> Machining time and cost has to be higher for that thing.



I'm sure you are right. That said, there have been a lot of questions raised about the price of this light and I would bet many people are just thinking of the led cost.

I'm on the fence -- will buy either this light or its brighter and cheaper 123 brother (not side by side).


----------



## Skyraider59 (Nov 5, 2013)

Like you guys, I think D20A price come for the machining involved into making it, see the body shape and endcap, not your usual barrel shape flashlight machining! 
Saying this, I would agree that this is not a cheap flashlight, Could it have been marketed for less? this is the big question??? 
But If you do search hard on the net, you can pick them up for $54 from a Chinese dealer, this may help people wanting them!!!!!:thumbsup:
Now for the collector, I think its shape make it unique (for the moment) and so very desirable! 
For the user,the twin AA side by side makes it very compact and a good tool. Due to my job, I personally only used the red LED for fun (apart from one night using it as a cycle taillight) and I think personally I would have preferred a flood white beam as secondary LED, but the red and white LED do look cool. Despite its sharp end-cap hedges I seems to be unable to put her down, I just like the rectangular FEEL and love the LOOK. It is so different to the other flashlights I have.
As you can tell, I really like it and my usual EDC V11R despite being a lot lighter to carry is now back in my draw with the other flashlights in my collection.
If you can stretch to the price, get it, you won't be disappointed, it is a COOL LITTLE LIGHT.
SR59


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for this great review and photos.

Looks like _almost _the perfect light for astronomy - really like the idea of having the red and white together, plus the anti-roll.

But I had a question about the memory mode:



> Both LED's have a "last mode used" memory function which is memorized until you switch the other LED on.



Does this mean that after using the red, it always goes back to turbo on the main beam ? Is there any way to go directly from red to a low white ?


----------



## raltm (Nov 21, 2013)

yes. no.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Nov 21, 2013)

Moonshadow said:


> Is there any way to go directly from red to a low white ?


 Unfortunately no., but I can see the reason why this would be useful. It looks like the D20A has only got one memory slot which is used by the red and the white LED, therefore switching LED will cancel the memory. Also the default set up from each LED is the brightest mode. Again for some this could be a plus and other this could be a minus point. It would have been better to have a separate memories for each LED to leave the user in full control.
I also like the fact that in any position, the light due to its shape is very stable, no rolling and ending up on the deck!


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice review!

I wonder whether this could make a good bike tail-light for permanent use, not just as an emergency replacement.

I am always on the look-out for new rear red lights. 

This would not have as wide an angle as the Niteflux Redzone, but maybe it would have a better throwy beam than e.g. the Cygolite Hotshot? If so, it would displace that from my bike.

I used to have a ZL with a red emitter, and that had very good throw. It was stolen along with the bike it was attached to. (sob!)

Any way you could do some comparison shots with other bike-blinkies?


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply *Skyraider*. It is a shame they couldn't have put in an independent memory for each colour


----------



## Skyraider59 (Nov 21, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> Very nice review!
> 
> I wonder whether this could make a good bike tail-light for permanent use, not just as an emergency replacement.
> 
> ...



Like you I think the D20A as the making of a good AA cycle light, and very little would be required to transform it into a bike light. As an experiment, I have ridden with it mounted into a twofish rubber/velcro flashlight holder, not ideal due to the rectangular shape, but it worked! The alternative to this would be to use the two holes of the clip to secure an another manufacturer alloy mount, or get a machining shop to do you an adapter plate to your favorite mount. The front led beam was good enough for road cycling. 
Regarding the red LED, you are right this would make a terrific rear light, I was first concern about the lack of lateral viewing, but the led/lens project well enough and create a red halo.
I will be hitting the trails on Friday night but I will try to take some photos of the red led in action over the weekend. I also have a Smart superflash so will do a side by side shots.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Nov 23, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> Very nice review!
> 
> I wonder whether this could make a good bike tail-light for permanent use, not just as an emergency replacement.
> 
> ...



Taken some photos with an other two well recognized high quality rear lights.
The Smart SUPERFLASH, I love it for its flash intensity, the Lezyne Super Drive Pro, a great highly capable dual purpose (front/rear) light, love it but due to no swivel high adjustment, it does point slightly towards the ground once fitted as a rear light on seat tube, but highly versatile, easy to use/charge due to mini usb port. 

















As you can see from the back, the D20A is slightly brighter than the Drive Pro.

Side view is a different story as the D20A is not cycle light, 
the beam showing on my fence would be lost on the open roads.
















I always cycle with two front and two rear lights for safety. Always different makes so they will 
discharge at a different rate so always leaving me with one good light!
My latest set up is Drive Pro on 20 lumens and the Smart Super Flash on its best setting the FLASH!


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 12, 2014)

You guys are killing me! Just when I thought I had enough lights, this thing pops up on the radar. The form factor reminds me of those boxy black and orange Duracell 2AA lights that we had in our youth. Very cool light, I think I need this one!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 19, 2014)

Moving this to the Flashlight Reviews forum.

Bill


----------



## zs&tas (May 19, 2014)

great review and shots thanks ! i keep looking at the c21c as a possible rear light / front back up. the red has a dome cover and should have better side visibility than the D20.
i really want the D20 'toy' though


----------



## parametrek (Sep 27, 2014)

They say the red LED in this light is an* XP-E (P2)*. I was not familiar with this model, in fact it is the first flashlight I know of to use it. (Well, second. First was the Sunwayman C21C.) But! The nifty thing is the P2 variation is what Cree calls _photo red_. Normal red is 625nm while photo red is 660nm. This is great! I've heard several complaints that no one was making red lights that were a really deep red, and the XP-E (P2) is the answer.


----------



## Moonshadow (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for that info Parametrek. That would be excellent news - I wonder if anyone who has this light can confirm ?

Now that Cree have released the 660nm PhotoRed, I'm hoping that more manufacturers will use it in place of the usual orangey-red.

Confusingly though, Cree uses the designation "P2" both for the luminous flux bin and for the wavelength group. Datasheet here: 

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXPBL.pdf

On page 32, the PhotoRed is indeed listed as being in wavelength group "P2", but on the previous page the Red and Red-Orange also have a "P2" in the Luminous Flux column. 

So it would be great news if the D20 were using the deeper red, but as a note of caution, the "P2" by itself may not be a guarantee of the full 660 nm.


----------



## acruxksa (Oct 24, 2014)

I just received one of these from a well known seller on amazon. It's defective right out of the box. One of the screws that holds the battery cap on is completely stripped. After further inspection it's obviously used as well since the other screw shows signs of serious over torquing. Pretty disappointed because I was really looking forward to this light. It's perfect for work. 

http://imgur.com/t3wwtKd


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

Just bought this light and already used it several times. Not the brightest by a large margin but love the design! Also just bought an m40a so unfortunately now I'm spent up! 

Cheers skyraider59


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 3, 2014)

torchsarecool said:


> Just bought this light and already used it several times. Not the brightest by a large margin but love the design! Also just bought an m40a so unfortunately now I'm spent up!
> 
> Cheers skyraider59



yes but 2xAA lights are always not that bright. I ordered one as well but it hasnt arrived from china yet. I have to say i love curious and strange looking lights, there are enough boring or normal looking flashlights outthere and that D20A is certainly one of the most unique AA lights you can buy. So for me a light must have something unique, that can be the material, the functions like magnetic ring etc.. or the shape or even the color


----------



## Grijon (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review and info!


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 26, 2014)

The D20A is ok but the overall finish is bad, sharp edges and the anodizing is not very good, you can see silver parts on the edges, looks kind of used when new. It feels very heavy in your hands, nothing for edc. The buttons feel solid. I also dont like the grooves for better grip, this is a dirt magnet like hell. The worst part of the light is the little ring at the tailcap, this ring is super thin and weak and you have to twist it for open/close, this thing will break after some time i guess. The tailcap mechanism is not really good as well, you have to push the whole back piece very hard and twist the ring at the same time. Im not so impressed with it. The unique look and the red light are the positive things about this light


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 1, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> The D20A is ok but the overall finish is bad, sharp edges and the anodizing is not very good, you can see silver parts on the edges, looks kind of used when new. It feels very heavy in your hands, nothing for edc. The buttons feel solid. I also dont like the grooves for better grip, this is a dirt magnet like hell. The worst part of the light is the little ring at the tailcap, this ring is super thin and weak and you have to twist it for open/close, this thing will break after some time i guess. The tailcap mechanism is not really good as well, you have to push the whole back piece very hard and twist the ring at the same time. Im not so impressed with it. The unique look and the red light are the positive things about this light



Right with you on some of your points, they should have rounded the edge which would have made the anodizing stronger, regarding the tailcap, have you try some lub on the o ring, this should make the fitting of the end cap easier. But as you said what did it for me is its very unusual look.


----------



## SRBraniac (Apr 18, 2015)

This light cought my eye (yup I'm one of those that like oddity)

I was thinking on buying one AA/2AA light for EDC general purpose. 

This one looks like something I'd buy... Not for red led or stuff... Just because it looks weird enough....

My Q is would it hold 2x14500??


----------



## LAMPARITA (Apr 18, 2015)

:thinking: Hmmmm...Looks like an ok light but will wait for the Fenix LD52R USB-rechargeable to come out. Thamks for the review an info.


----------



## gteague (Dec 29, 2016)

two pages of this thread and not a single person mentioned astronomy use. i have like a hundred flashlights, but i got a telescope for xmas and needed a red light. i do have several, but very few of the red light models up until now are very suitable--even the very expensive ones the astronomy shops sell. long ago i had a device which was a green laser and a red flashlight which was very useful, but it fell apart.

in any event, received this today and first thing i noticed was that the clip isn't reversible and carries the flashlight with the lens (lenses) upwards. if i can avoid it, i _never_ do this because if anything drips onto your lens and you don't realize it, it could really impact you if you needed the light quickly.the next thing i realized in going through the modes was that the memory is cleared when you change from white to red light. this is very annoying because you can't go from low white to low red and vice versa.

as others have noted, the flimsy-feeling ring to lock/unlock the tailcap seems to be a very weak piece. on my sample it's so loose it just flops back and forth and you could hook it on something or break it when trying to tailstand. i might try to bend mine just slightly so it'll stay put even if i have to put a knife tip under it to use it. also, right now it's awkward to orient and hold although that should get better with use. except for that tailcap ring, the rest of the light feels built like the proverbial tank--indestructible.

and lastly, this thing is _heavy_! but at least it can hold down my star charts in a high wind--i'll bet i'm the only one who thinks that function might be worth something. [g]

/guy


----------



## Danielsan (Jan 19, 2017)

Skyraider59 said:


> Right with you on some of your points, they should have rounded the edge which would have made the anodizing stronger, regarding the tailcap, have you try some lub on the o ring, this should make the fitting of the end cap easier. But as you said what did it for me is its very unusual look.


Yes but its still a bit hard to fit the tailcap. The machining is a bit rough but i like unique looking things and this is kind of unique looking and its available in tan as well, i love that color. They should update the light, i think its a bit outdated now. 2x14500 usage and a new emitter would be nice.


----------

